# Turbo-licious



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Just a lil update on us (with some photos).

Turbo is doing wonderful, and we are all on cloud 9 about him 

The first 3 nights at home, he woke up @ 2:30am, after he peed, he cried a little bit, and after I cleaned it up, he went back into his crate to sleep  He woke @ 5:30-6:00am after that. We have been taking him out to the backyard, and he enjoys it very much. It's so funny how he gets the zoomies and starts running around on his little legs, lol. For the past 3 nights, he has slept the ENTIRE night and has been getting up with us in the morning, instead of waking first and crying out for us. He really took to his crate from day one, which is awesome, I was worried, as a new mom would be, lol, but he loves it. 
We had some snow earlier in the week, so my sons and I took him out to see how he likes it...he LOVED it! His little parka was a tad big on him, but I rolled up the sleeves. Afterwards, we decided to give him his first bath! He was pretty good (thank goodness for deep kitchen sinks!), and we were sure to keep praising him and gave him a few treats afterwards. 
It so nice to see my sons and Turbo together...and man, they REALLY tucker him out! They play tag, LOL! 
OH...and the cutest?? Turbo likes to sleep on his back :biggrin1:










Bath time!









Andrew and Turbo...cozy 









All tuckered out...


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! SO cute...LOVE all your photos and your update. You are clearly having a ball - I'm very happy for you and your family.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! IWAP..IWAP!!!!:couch2:


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks!
yeah...i'm a bit scared that i might WAP too  
i can't wait to see him grow! i look through photos on this site to get a glimpse of what Turbo might look like, and it's so exciting!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

OMG, those are fantastic pictures! That one of your son & his pup just says it all, doesn't it? So happy for all of you.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I want to just pick him up and hug him! Thanks for sharing - it sounds like things are going good!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

things are going great. i learn a little more about Turbo each day. we had his water and food in his ex-pen, but put it out in the kitchen when he is roaming, and he seems to eat more when it is out in the kitchen. he's funny...he'll take a piece and then go in the other room to eat it.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He's just adorable!! 
My girls both love to sleep on their backs and have since they were puppies.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

i love when he sleeps on his back! it's so stinkin' cute!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Turbo looks so cute in his winter coat! You're very lucky that he's sleeping through the night already.

I'm so glad you and your family are having such a great time with him, he's a cutie!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Love his little fuzzy feet! He's just soo cute.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I keep coming back to this thread to drink in his little self - LOVE the sleeping picture.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

haha...he's a cutie.

i have a mirror in our bedroom, and he has been fascinated with it. some times, he will lay down about a foot away and just stare, and other times, he will attack it the bottom of the frame and nip it.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes..he'd like that cute little puppy to play with him


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

haha! he's a smart boy. he sits on command so far, and has went potty on command a few times too. i've been utilizing the clicker, he seems to get it.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

OMG he is just adorable! Love the photo with your son and the one of Turbo sleeping on his back. 

How great that all is going so well!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What good photos of Turbo and your sons! He's a little cutie, and it sounds like all of you, especially your sons, are doing great with him.

Many of our Havs will not eat the kibble out of the bowl, but have to at least take it out and carry it elsewhere. They are so funny!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Turbo is making me really wish for a puppy right now! What an adorable little boy. Those pictures of him are precious, Irina. Thank you so much for sharing with us and letting us know how things are going.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

he is so adorable, i can't stand it!!!! i'm glad you and your family are having such a great puppy experience  

that's it! i'm getting another!! turbo's cute-ness has convinced me  as soon as we move out of this condo and into a house with a yard....hopefully this summer!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

wow, lol! didn't mean to stir up such IWAPedness, lol! 

awww...thank you all for letting ME share! and thanks for such good info...i've read about many of your havs not liking eating from bowls, so i was looking out for that, but so far, so good. he'll eat from the bowl...he just sneaks off with one here or there and eats it in another room. how long will he be on puppy food?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I LOVE PUPPY BELLIES!!!
Thanks for posting pics so we can all drool over him....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Irina, I'm GFETE looking at the photos. This is a fun time. Enjoy every minute of it because it goes so fast. I keep mine on puppy food till about six months.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Turbo is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow! I am smitted with that baby! What a cutie. He sounds like such a great little boy!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks to me like you are having all kinds of trouble with that puppy, I will come by tomorrow and pick that cutie pie up ok.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Leeann said:


> Looks to me like you are having all kinds of trouble with that puppy, I will come by tomorrow and pick that cutie pie up ok.


hahha! that made me laugh out loud! i was like "HUH?...did she say trouble???...what the??..." :biggrin1:

hmmmm...seems like lots of friends/family try to take off with him in their jackets after meeting him too. he needs to tone down his cuteness.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

TurboMom said:


> hahha! that made me laugh out loud! i was like "HUH?...did she say trouble???...what the??..." :biggrin1:
> 
> hmmmm...seems like lots of friends/family try to take off with him in their jackets after meeting him too. *he needs to tone down his cuteness*.


you can send here Oliver will teach him ound:ound:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

He is soooo Turbolicious. IWAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Irina, you can give puppy food 'til 10-12 months, but really, puppy food is the same as adult except it has a bit more fat, therefore has more calories. If you change to adult, I'd just give him a bit more than what they say to give an adult. A puppy has more energy so will need more calories. That's the only difference between the two types of food, so don't worry too much about when to switch.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

thank you, marj!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh his is just too too cute. IWAP!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I seriously WAP!!!

Congratulation on bringing him home!! I can just tell what a great personality he has and how he just fits right in. 

Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Adorable! What a lucky little puppy to have such a loving family. Our lives have not been the same since we got our little bundles of joy, and yours won't be either!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Turbo is so adorable. Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------

